# Top 20 Poster Observations (Feb. 20th) Morrus gets booted off!



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2003)

This is the second time I've been so incredibly bored, that I felt it necessary to once again point out the strange and unusual facts about our top 20 posters, and thier freakish posting rates. To begin this session, I'll introduce you to the top 20 posters with some basic information. I've labled positions that are going to increase within the list in red. The five names listed below the first 20 are the first three individuals who will knock our good lord Morrus right off the bottom of the list.


```
[color=white][b][u]User Name		Join Date	Posts[/u][/b][/color] 
Crothian		01-18-2002	17761 (44.58 posts per day)
Horacio			01-15-2002	7609 (18.94 posts per day)
[color=red]kreynolds		02-12-2002	7449 (19.97 posts per day)[/color]
hong			01-18-2002	6222 (15.63 posts per day)
Darkness		01-09-2002	6010 (14.75 posts per day)
Wicht			01-18-2002	5468 (13.72 posts per day)
[color=red]Mr Fidgit		08-26-2002	5372 (30.10 posts per day)[/color]
Nightfall		01-18-2002	4723 (11.86 posts per day)
arwink			01-30-2002	4575 (11.85 posts per day)
Sir Osis of Liver	02-02-2002	4450 (11.59 posts per day)
Mark			01-08-2002	4000 (9.80 posts per day)
Piratecat		01-08-2002	3949 (9.66 posts per day)
[color=red]Dragongirl		07-22-2002	3680 (17.26 posts per day)[/color]
Kalanyr			01-18-2002	3434 (8.61 posts per day)
[color=red]Ashwyn			06-21-2002	3412 (13.93 posts per day)[/color]
[color=red]alsih2o			05-31-2002	3391 (12.78 posts per day)[/color]
CRGreathouse		01-18-2002	3289 (8.26 posts per day)
[color=red]Tallarn			01-24-2002	3277 (8.35 posts per day)[/color]
creamsteak		01-18-2002	3248 (8.16 posts per day)
Morrus    		01-08-2002	3242 (7.93 posts per day)

[color=darkblue]Sniktch (20.26 posts per day)[/color]
[color=darkblue]garyh (10.48 posts per day)[/color]
[color=darkblue]randomling (18.54 posts per day)[/color]
```

Now in similar respect, I'd like to point out that the top is finally balancing out, but there are a number of additional sharp shooters coming up from the middle. There is more movement in the top 20 now than 2 months ago, by a strong amount. It's also important to point out that although the top 20 are composed of many short and long term members, nobody has ever neared the incredible Crothian's insane post count.

I've been considering taking the 'top 20' posts off of each of the 'top 20 posters' and comparing their reflective word count per post to judge, "who types the most content per post?" and I'll be handling that shortly, for your brief tickling of your statistical side of the brain.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2003)

Edited out for good reason.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 21, 2003)

I need more then twelve words to boost my average up a little?


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you need a new hobby, one that keeps your interest.  Gardening?  Drawing?  Writing?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 21, 2003)

Yay, I'm on the list!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

creamsteak - you are bizarrely interesting.

And I think that you must consider that we all go through times when we post a lot more than others. Just after Xmas, I had nothing to do but sit in an internet cafe and post here, and on reflection I can see how unhappy I was at the time.

Now I'm much happier, and not posting nearly so often as I was at that time...this of course means my post rate will go down...

I fully expect to drop out of the top 20 again at some point, depending on how good the Hivemind is on each day. The more interesting the chat, the more I post, obviously.

Plus, out of the above, myself, Mr Fidgit, arwink, Crothian, Sniktch and randomling all post on randomlings boards, and I've got other online boards to post to in addition to that...so we've all tended to slow down a little on these boards.

But it's interesting.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Plus, out of the above, myself, Mr Fidgit, arwink, Crothian, Sniktch and randomling all post on randomlings boards, and I've got other online boards to post to in addition to that...so we've all tended to slow down a little on these boards.*



Right, myself, I've been posting a bit more in Nutkinland lately.


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 21, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Right, myself, I've been posting a bit more in Nutkinland lately. *



_shudder_


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *shudder *



Hm?

Don't worry about me; I'm quite capable of handling myself there.


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 21, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Don't worry about me; I'm quite capable of handling myself there.  *



I am sure you are, but why would one want to?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2003)

Why? Because it's a damn fine board. 

Some people can be a bit problematic at times (especially in political debates - which is hardly unusual), of course, but most are very cool to have around most of the time.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 22, 2003)

Why (censored) (censored) (censored) to (censored) you (censored) (censored).


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 22, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Why (censored) (censored) (censored) to (censored) you (censored) (censored). *



Thanks for giving the prime example of why I don't go to Nutkin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 22, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *creamsteak - you are bizarrely interesting.
> 
> And I think that you must consider that we all go through times when we post a lot more than others. Just after Xmas, I had nothing to do but sit in an internet cafe and post here, and on reflection I can see how unhappy I was at the time.
> 
> ...



Ah, and I would love to take all the statistics and put them together, but I just don't have the time for that kind of non-sense. It sure would be nice, and I know it's all out there, but imagine the difficulty? This is rather, a fun thing for me to observe, but not something I must know everything about.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 26, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Thanks for giving the prime example of why I don't go to Nutkin. *




but why even start with the antagonism, know what i mean?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Crothian - 246 words in 20 posts
> Horacio - 243 words in 20 posts
> kreynolds - 642 words in 20 posts *



jeez - i usually post 246 in one post.  
I guess the keys to high post counts are 
a) not typing very in-depth
b) believing that everyone should hear your superficial thoughts.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 2, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *jeez - i usually post 246 in one post.
> I guess the keys to high post counts are
> a) not typing very in-depth
> b) believing that everyone should hear your superficial thoughts. *




Yup, and I guess the key to be a smartass is posting things like your last post...


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 2, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, and I guess the key to be a smartass is posting things like your last post... *



As a smartass, I can tell you that it isn't.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 2, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> As a smartass, I can tell you that it isn't.  *




You're not a smartass, you're a huggable Teddy Bear


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok, I edited out my posts of 20 post, since I feel some people may have been insulted by it. Also, it was kinda vain, as when I did the original list I was over 3000 words in 20 posts, which simply isn't always the case. It's also the reason why I stopped at 3 and didn't come back, I was afraid people may not want statistics to be used as a windowframe to narrow perspective on a person.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks, Creamsteak


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Ok, I edited out my posts of 20 post, since I feel some people may have been insulted by it. Also, it was kinda vain, as when I did the original list I was over 3000 words in 20 posts, which simply isn't always the case. It's also the reason why I stopped at 3 and didn't come back, I was afraid people may not want statistics to be used as a windowframe to narrow perspective on a person. *



For the record, I wasn't offended by it. I appreciate your insights into the whole posting thing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2003)

That's really odd? Perhaps a group of threads with a great deal of your posts just up and vanished...

Maybe they delete ancient Hivemind threads...

No real idea, just theories...

*Edit:* That's really weird. Before I posted this, Tallarn had a post in this thread concerning his post count being reduced from when I took those stats (it was like 2977 here).

Then his post up and disappears...

Creepy...


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 2, 2003)

You are going to need to take my name off of there for a while, My postcount is disappearing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2003)

Mines reducing as well, but I think I only lost 25 or so...

What's going on Russ? PC?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2003)

creamsteak:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42717


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Before I posted this, Tallarn had a post in this thread concerning his post count being reduced from when I took those stats (it was like 2977 here).
> 
> Then his post up and disappears...*



He has a thread of his own and thus, no longer a reason to hijack yours.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *He has a thread of his own and thus, no longer a reason to hijack yours. *



Thanx Darkness. My suspicion proved true.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2003)

I think they may need redone now


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 3, 2003)

Now I'm only 157th!  Top 20, here I come...eventually...


----------

